# Di Marzio:"Milan, arriva il difensore. Ecco i profili".



## admin (14 Dicembre 2021)

Gianluca Di Marzio a Radio Rossonera sul mercato del Milan:"Cercheranno di prendere un difensore pronto, alla Bremer anche se ancora di contatti non ce ne sono stati. L’investimento sarebbe importante. Oppure un prestito con un esubero di un grande Club. Oppure anticipare un acquisto di Giugno a prescindere dalla permanenza di Romagnoli. E i profili sul tavolo sono giovani che possono avere un futuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà su che profilo andare, senza troppa frenesia. Un giocatore in quel ruolo il Milan lo prenderà sicuramente ”.


----------



## Dexter (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio a Radio Rossonera sul mercato del Milan:"Cercheranno di prendere un difensore pronto, alla Bremer anche se ancora di contatti non ce ne sono stati. L’investimento sarebbe importante. Oppure un prestito con un esubero di un grande Club. Oppure anticipare un acquisto di Giugno a prescindere dalla permanenza di Romagnoli. E i profili sul tavolo sono giovani che possono avere un futuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà su che profilo andare, senza troppa frenesia. Un giocatore in quel ruolo il Milan lo prenderà sicuramente ”.


Però senza frenesia eh, tanto col Capitone in scadenza e Gabbia dormiamo sonni tranquilli, da scudetto proprio


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio a Radio Rossonera sul mercato del Milan:"Cercheranno di prendere un difensore pronto, alla Bremer anche se ancora di contatti non ce ne sono stati. L’investimento sarebbe importante. Oppure un prestito con un esubero di un grande Club. Oppure anticipare un acquisto di Giugno a prescindere dalla permanenza di Romagnoli. E i profili sul tavolo sono giovani che possono avere un futuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà su che profilo andare, senza troppa frenesia. Un giocatore in quel ruolo il Milan lo prenderà sicuramente ”.


Riassunto: non so una mazza. 
Ha detto tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio a Radio Rossonera sul mercato del Milan:"Cercheranno di prendere un difensore pronto, alla Bremer anche se ancora di contatti non ce ne sono stati. L’investimento sarebbe importante. Oppure un prestito con un esubero di un grande Club. Oppure anticipare un acquisto di Giugno a prescindere dalla permanenza di Romagnoli. E i profili sul tavolo sono giovani che possono avere un futuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà su che profilo andare, senza troppa frenesia. Un giocatore in quel ruolo il Milan lo prenderà sicuramente ”.


Mi pare ovvio che prenderemo un difensore. Lo do per scontato.
Il problema sarà il solito casting. Ricordiamo un anno fa cosa ci volle per prendere alla fine Tomori...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio a Radio Rossonera sul mercato del Milan:"Cercheranno di prendere un difensore pronto, alla Bremer anche se ancora di contatti non ce ne sono stati. L’investimento sarebbe importante. Oppure un prestito con un esubero di un grande Club. Oppure anticipare un acquisto di Giugno a prescindere dalla permanenza di Romagnoli. E i profili sul tavolo sono giovani che possono avere un futuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà su che profilo andare, senza troppa frenesia. Un giocatore in quel ruolo il Milan lo prenderà sicuramente ”.



Ma a Di Marzio arrivano ancora gli SMS di Fester?
C'è tempo, c'è tempo... cit.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma a Di Marzio arrivano ancora gli SMS di Fester?
> C'è tempo, c'è tempo... cit.


La roba di mercato non esce più da nessuna parte, per quello il 99% della roba scritta è pura invenzione. 
Oppure arriva dagli agenti dei giocatori ( che non sono mai affidabili ).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio a Radio Rossonera sul mercato del Milan:"Cercheranno di prendere un difensore pronto, alla Bremer anche se ancora di contatti non ce ne sono stati. L’investimento sarebbe importante. Oppure un prestito con un esubero di un grande Club. Oppure anticipare un acquisto di Giugno a prescindere dalla permanenza di Romagnoli. E i profili sul tavolo sono giovani che possono avere un futuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà su che profilo andare, senza troppa frenesia. Un giocatore in quel ruolo il Milan lo prenderà sicuramente ”.


Più leggo.. più penso che ho sbagliato mestiere..
Soldi regalati... Ma davvero!
Posso scrivere che la Bindi è miss universo
e il giorno dopo non vengo ne richiamato ne licenziato.. insomma una pacchia!

comunque qui c'è la conferma (ennesima) che del Milan non sanno niente


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La roba di mercato non esce più da nessuna parte, per quello il 99% della roba scritta è pura invenzione.
> Oppure arriva dagli agenti dei giocatori ( che non sono mai affidabili ).


Quindi se la roba di mercato che circola sul Milan è pura invenzione siamo d'accordo sul fatto che è pura invenzione l'offerta da 8 mln a donnarumma,5 a chala e 6 a kessie,o quelle invece sono vere perché conviene crederlo?


----------



## Djici (15 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quindi se la roba di mercato che circola sul Milan è pura invenzione siamo d'accordo sul fatto che è pura invenzione l'offerta da 8 mln a donnarumma,5 a chala e 6 a kessie,o quelle invece sono vere perché conviene crederlo?


Ovviamente hai ragione.
I giocatori non hanno mai confermarto la proposta e c'è pure un agente che ha detto che i numeri erano molto diversi da quelli che si leggevano sulla stampa.
Per me abbiamo proposto 1 o addirittura 2 mln di meno ad ogni cifra che hai scritto.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente hai ragione.
> I giocatori non hanno mai confermarto la proposta e c'è pure un agente che ha detto che i numeri erano molto diversi da quelli che si leggevano sulla stampa.
> Per me abbiamo proposto 1 o addirittura 2 mln di meno ad ogni cifra che hai scritto.


Ti dico la mia,a donnarumma è stato offerto 6,a chala non oltre i 4 e kessie idem.


----------



## overlord (15 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente hai ragione.
> I giocatori non hanno mai confermarto la proposta e c'è pure un agente che ha detto che i numeri erano molto diversi da quelli che si leggevano sulla stampa.
> Per me abbiamo proposto 1 o addirittura 2 mln di meno ad ogni cifra che hai scritto.
> 
> ...


Ma io spero abbiano offerto la metà di quanto avete scritto. Vuol dire che sanno pesare i giocatori.
Schiforumma il bresidente e il cervo, piccoli uomini e mediocri giocatorini.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente hai ragione.
> I giocatori non hanno mai confermarto la proposta e c'è pure un agente che ha detto che i numeri erano molto diversi da quelli che si leggevano sulla stampa.
> Per me abbiamo proposto 1 o addirittura 2 mln di meno ad ogni cifra che hai scritto.


Secondo me a Donnarumma non abbiamo offerto nulla. Non c'è stata nessuna trattativa di rinnovo.

Quando hanno avanzato la richiesta di 12 milioni è stata chiusa ogni trattativa.
Senza considerare che Raiola ha preso 25 milioni di commissioni dal PSG.

Quindi, su queste basi, per quale ragione razionale avremmo dovuto offrire 8 oppure 6? Mica siamo al suq.

Per Kessie la situazione è piu o meno la stessa, se è vero che gli offrono 9-10 milioni a parametro zero come si legge.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quindi se la roba di mercato che circola sul Milan è pura invenzione siamo d'accordo sul fatto che è pura invenzione l'offerta da 8 mln a donnarumma,5 a chala e 6 a kessie,o quelle invece sono vere perché conviene crederlo?


Ma infatti chi mai ha confermato le cifre offerte ? 
Ma poi saranno cavoli loro.


----------



## Milanoide (15 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia,a donnarumma è stato offerto 6,a chala non oltre i 4 e kessie idem.


E sono comunque troppi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia,a donnarumma è stato offerto 6,a chala non oltre i 4 e kessie idem.


e sarebbero cmq stipendi ben superiori al valore dei giocatori


----------



## -Lionard- (15 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia,a donnarumma è stato offerto 6,a chala non oltre i 4 e kessie idem.


Ma perchè Calhanoglu quanto avrebbe dovuto prendere? E Kessie? L'unica eccezione sarebbe potuto essere Donnarumma ma oggettivamente Maignan non lo sta facendo rimpiangere.

Poi semmai il vero tema è perchè il turco non sia stato sostituito da un giocatore migliore ma non mi lamenterei di non essermi svenato per Calhanoglu. Anche perchè se lo avessero fatto ora saremmo qui a piangere perchè "hanno rinnovato alla turca solo per non investire su un trequartista di livello".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Quindi se la roba di mercato che circola sul Milan è pura invenzione siamo d'accordo sul fatto che è pura invenzione l'offerta da 8 mln a donnarumma,5 a chala e 6 a kessie,o quelle invece sono vere perché conviene crederlo?


Esatto… più probabile gli abbiano detto: “Non c’abbiamo una lira, trovati un altro club, noi abbiamo i paletti di Idiott sugli ingaggi e nel deretano”.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La roba di mercato non esce più da nessuna parte, per quello il 99% della roba scritta è pura invenzione.
> Oppure arriva dagli agenti dei giocatori ( che non sono mai affidabili ).


Ancora con queste teorie che sui giornali non esce nulla… non è che non esce nulla… hanno semplicemente le pezze al culo e non sanno manco i dirigenti chi prenderanno visto che si cercano occasioni low cost e prestiti aggratis. I nomi di Bremer e Botman in questa fase saranno pure sondati, ma devi pagare subito per questo non arriveranno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ancora con queste teorie che sui giornali non esce nulla… non è che non esce nulla… hanno semplicemente le pezze al culo e non sanno manco i dirigenti chi prenderanno visto che si cercano occasioni low cost e prestiti aggratis. I nomi di Bremer e Botman in questa fase saranno pure sondati, ma devi pagare subito per questo non arriveranno.


Ascolta me, non sanno niente. E no, non improvvisa nessuno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ascolta me, non sanno niente. E no, non improvvisa nessuno.


Invece improvvisano eccome, anche se alcuni vogliono spacciarli come super espertoni. Se non improvvisi non trascorri tre mesi di calciomercato per poi prendere un trentenne dal Crotone retrocesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Invece improvvisano eccome, anche se alcuni vogliono spacciarli come super espertoni. Se non improvvisi non trascorri tre mesi di calciomercato per poi prendere un trentenne dal Crotone retrocesso.



Sai qual'è il problema che in internet ( e non solo ) si soffre di un disturbo di superiorità.
*"Io sono io e gli altri non sono nulla"* diceva una vecchia cit, ma poi nella vita reale si fanno allacciare le stringhe dalla moglie.

Tante persone si sentono più brave e più intelligenti di altre e si lanciano in giudizi verso fatti di cui ne conoscono solo una piccolissima parte. 
Hai avuto in questi anni l'esempio del Covid, delle finanziarie e tanti altri eventi italiani e globali. Persone che non sanno scrivere le H nel posto corretto ma si lamentano di come viene portata avanti la finanziaria di uno stato. Gente che ha fermato gli studi alle elementari e critica premi Nobel su come andrebbe affrontata una questione sanitaria. 

Qui in piccolo è la stessa cosa, si stanno traendo conclusioni sul nulla visto che nessuno di noi ha in mano dei dati concreti e corretti su come si sono svolte le trattative. 
Ciò non significa che siano belli alti e infallibili? NO!! anzi, ma non è corretto da fuori giudicare un lavoro tanto complesso come può essere questo. 

Un bagno di umiltà ogni tanto ci vorrebbe e non mi riferisco a te sia chiaro, ma a tutte le persone che si sentono come Gesù nel tempio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è il problema che in internet ( e non solo ) si soffre di un disturbo di superiorità.
> *"Io sono io e gli altri non sono nulla"* diceva una vecchia cit, ma poi nella vita reale si fanno allacciare le stringhe dalla moglie.
> 
> Tante persone si sentono più brave e più intelligenti di altre e si lanciano in giudizi verso fatti di cui ne conoscono solo una piccolissima parte.
> ...


Lollo, parlando di Milan si vuole vincere. Per quanto sia futile di questi tempi, il tifoso del Milan vuole alzare un trofeo, quindi niente scuse e niente procrastinazioni, se non si vince si deve poter parlare di fallimento. 
Parliamo di eccellenza nello sport quando si parla di Milan, quindi soldi o meno chi è dirigente del Milan deve portare giocatori da Milan. Analizziamo i bidoni arrivati finora: Bakayoko, Touré, Florenzi, Pellegri. Giroud rotto e Messias, di certo non possiamo essere contenti dei “rinforzi” arrivati. Nei lavori dove le aspettative sono altissime è così, soprattutto visto che non si vince niente da 10 anni ormai. 
Voglio chiudere il post con un proverbio latino: “Si vis pacem, para bellum“. Se vuoi la pace, preparati alla guerra. Non puoi chiedere pace se non dimostri competenza e professionalità, per me si devono vergognare per gli innesti della scorsa campagna acquisti. Se non hai soldi servono idee: Nmecha pagato 7 miseri milioni, perché il Milan non ci stava visto che poi siamo andati a ripiegare su Giroud e Pellegri? Perché il Milan non riesce a prendere prima del salisburgo adeyemi o prima del Lilla Jonathan David o Osimhen?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lollo, parlando di Milan si vuole vincere. Per quanto sia futile di questi tempi, il tifoso del Milan vuole alzare un trofeo, quindi niente scuse e niente procrastinazioni, se non si vince si deve poter parlare di fallimento.
> Parliamo di eccellenza nello sport quando si parla di Milan, quindi soldi o meno chi è dirigente del Milan deve portare giocatori da Milan. Analizziamo i bidoni arrivati finora: Bakayoko, Touré, Florenzi, Pellegri. Giroud rotto e Messias, di certo non possiamo essere contenti dei “rinforzi” arrivati. Nei lavori dove le aspettative sono altissime è così, soprattutto visto che non si vince niente da 10 anni ormai.
> Voglio chiudere il post con un proverbio latino: “Si vis pacem, para bellum“. Se vuoi la pace, preparati alla guerra. Non puoi chiedere pace se non dimostri competenza e professionalità, per me si devono vergognare per gli innesti della scorsa campagna acquisti. Se non hai soldi servono idee: Nmecha pagato 7 miseri milioni, perché il Milan non ci stava visto che poi siamo andati a ripiegare su Giroud e Pellegri? Perché il Milan non riesce a prendere prima del salisburgo adeyemi o prima del Lilla Jonathan David o Osimhen?


A ma io concordo con te, aggiungo però due cose : 
- la società in primis Paolo non ha mai parlato di scudetto ma di riconferma qualificazione champions e sai perché ? Perché Paolo le cazzat’ non le racconta e lui più di tutti noi la le competenze e il polso su dove può arrivare questa sera.
- abbiamo da poco ricostruito lo scouting ( 2 anni ) che era stato letteralmente devastato. Ci vorrà tempo per vederne i frutti.


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Dicembre 2021)

overlord ha scritto:


> Ma io spero abbiano offerto la metà di quanto avete scritto. Vuol dire che sanno pesare i giocatori.
> Schiforumma il bresidente e il cervo, piccoli uomini e mediocri giocatorini.


Ma la penso come te,ci mancherebbe,solo non ci raccontino balle.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ma io concordo con te, aggiungo però due cose :
> - la società in primis Paolo non ha mai parlato di scudetto ma di riconferma qualificazione champions e sai perché ? Perché Paolo le cazzat’ non le racconta e lui più di tutti noi la le competenze e il polso su dove può arrivare questa sera.
> - abbiamo da poco ricostruito lo scouting ( 2 anni ) che era stato letteralmente devastato. Ci vorrà tempo per vederne i frutti.


Lo scouting ricostruito però non mi va a prendere Florenzi, Bakayoko, Tourè, Pellegri, Giroud. Ci si aspetta più competenza, nel senso che su giocatori come Nkunku, Osimehn, Jonathan David, Adeyemi ci devi arrivare prima degli altri.


----------

